# heat mats for insects



## tumptyteapot (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got 2 fish tanks one with beetle larvae in and the other with young giant african millipedes in. There is a heat mat between the tanks, at the short ends.

It's not very cold yet but this is an old drafty house and it gets freezing - I have a thermostat - what should I set it to and should I have it on all the time when it gets properly cold or just at night? And is it safe to leave on overnight?

And should it click?

Thanks all!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

You can set the thermostat to about 28c up to 32c if you want, I dont bother with a heat mat but then again my millis and beetles are in my room with the two lizards and they heat the room up. You can turn it off at night as in the wild there would also be a natural drop in temp. I am not sure what you mean by should it click?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I assume they mean should the stat click, if it's a mat stat then yes it should as it switches on and off.


----------



## tumptyteapot (Jul 31, 2012)

brilliant, thank you so much!


----------

